# Ian Muir Golf in Dundee.



## Deke (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anybody used Ian Muir in Dundee for a custom fitting? I am getting a bonus next month at work and I am tempted to get fit for a driver.Any comments appreciated! Oops,I have just noticed he is based in Elie,Fife! Doh!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 14, 2012)

Deke said:



			Has anybody used Ian Muir in Dundee for a custom fitting? I am getting a bonus next month at work and I am tempted to get fit for a driver.Any comments appreciated! Oops,I have just noticed he is based in Elie,Fife! Doh!
		
Click to expand...

Fife's no that far awa' Deke...


----------



## Deke (Jul 14, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Fife's no that far awa' Deke...
		
Click to expand...

I know bud,I am a frequent visitor to the kingdom! Do ye ken him Greig?


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2012)

Get yourself through to Scott Gourlay in Edinburgh.


----------



## brendy (Jul 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Get yourself through to Scott Gourlay in Edinburgh.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: oh god here we go...


----------



## bigslice (Jul 16, 2012)

brendy said:



			:clap: oh god here we go...
		
Click to expand...

theres a guy down the west coast who is a cracking clubmaker, going to see him the moro. he really needs to get a website going though:rofl:


----------



## Deke (Jul 17, 2012)

bigslice said:



			theres a guy down the west coast who is a cracking clubmaker, going to see him the moro. he really needs to get a website going though:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Let me know how you get on mate.Edit:I didnae read your post properly chief,sleeeeeepy!


----------



## Deke (Jul 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Get yourself through to Scott Gourlay in Edinburgh.
		
Click to expand...

I would,but I don't know if I could afford it,he sells pretty expensive kit no?


----------



## bigslice (Jul 17, 2012)

Deke said:



			Let me know how you get on mate.Edit:I didnae read your post properly chief,sleeeeeepy!
		
Click to expand...

club done, none of this fancy flightscope stuff of hitting into a screen. shaft replaced in jig time. no laser measuring devices. just hold the shaft is that fine 'aye' we will chop that bit off, easily done in his kitchen. while he was rebuiling the club myself and his son discussed world football and who scotland could beat! very knowledgeable that boy on his countries
thanks again to the unamed club builder on the west coast!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 17, 2012)

brendy said:



			:clap: oh god here we go...
		
Click to expand...


It's only oh God here we go if Chris gets his thong wrapped round his testicles again!


----------



## Deke (Jul 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It's only oh God here we go if Chris gets his thong wrapped round his testicles again!



Click to expand...

He does that on a regular basis no? ;-)


----------

